# Does Privacy Exist Anymore?



## thetrailboss (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm throwing it out there for discussion.  With lots of press attention to the NSA reviewing every call, Email, etc., and the fact that it seems that Google, Facebook, and other online sites monitor what you look at and what you do online, is there any reason to believe that there is privacy?  

If you have not seen it, this is a very interesting and disturbing documentary:  http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/united-states-of-secrets/

It made me rethink my assessment of Edward Snowden and what he did.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't get me started!

What do you think that data center they are building in bluffdale, ut is for, that has the storage capacity of the whole internet, times 10? I have a few theories but want to see and hear what others think first.

Privacy doesn't exist, but to play devils advocate, we are one of the biggest superpowers and have one of the largest populations in the world, and therefore are potentially a big target. There needs to be some surveillance, how much though is the million dollar question.

I see this thread turning into politics fast


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2014)

I've always used the internet under the assumption that someone could be monitoring my activity.  So, as far as online goes, I never thought there was much privacy anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Don't get me started!
> 
> I see this thread turning into politics fast



Yeah I will admit that I am testing the waters a bit here because we have had some political discussions and folks have actually done very well with no :flame: at all.


----------



## dlague (Jun 20, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm throwing it out there for discussion.  With lots of press attention to the NSA reviewing every call, Email, etc., and the fact that it seems that Google, Facebook, and other online sites monitor what you look at and what you do online, is there any reason to believe that there is privacy?
> 
> If you have not seen it, this is a very interesting and disturbing documentary:  http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/united-states-of-secrets/
> 
> It made me rethink my assessment of Edward Snowden and what he did.



Great you just linked us to the government.  PBS is funded primarily through government funding and now by following this link we are being followed.  They are trying to find out how we respond by tracking us on our computers after we listen to the videos!  Shit!  I clicked on the link!  What am I to do!  

OMG!  Freaking out!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe the NSA can turn over Lois Lerner & the six others e-mails to Congress?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Maybe the NSA can turn over Lois Lerner & the six others e-mails to Congress?



That is funny.


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2014)

Just take note of who is making this a political :flame:war as TB feared.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2014)

I sure i being watched with my you know what thread. It not okay how war the government does listen to everyone kind of crazy. If they really stopped something bad from happening can we just see the proff.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Maybe the NSA can turn over Lois Lerner & the six others e-mails to Congress?



Who knows, maybe Julian Assange or Edward Snowden could play a roll....

The reality is that so many people just don't if a bunch of their personal information (bank account #'s, credit card #'s, and probably their Facebook password  excluded) is out there for those that want to search a bit.  We've gone through a paradym shift where we used to value and work hard to assure our privacy (and some still do), but more and more people either willingly give up their private information or at least don't actively protect it, and are fine with that.

Maybe the full transition from unique individuals to "generic data files" isn't complete yet, but I'd say that it's well on it's way.  That could have some good issues, but assuredly has some bad issues too, as not all of that data, some of which could be used in a negative way at times against others, will remain innocently by the wayside


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not real worried about the government getting my bank account, credit card, or shopping habit info. I'm pretty sure they already have that, and really, it won't tell anyone much. Not that I'm a fan of giving up Fourth Amendment rights, and I'd say most anything anyone does on the internet, without probable cause, falls under its protections, but if it's already gone...

I am more concerned about random hackers getting my financial info, and I try to take reasonable efforts to diversify login and password info. I also get annoyed by companies collecting and analyzing data on my shopping habits. In part that's because it bothers m that they are benefiting from using the data generated by my activity and I see no apparent benefit. Largely, though, it annoys me because I see a flood of "targeted" advertising that 95% of the time is entirely unrelated to anything I'm interested in, and the rest of the time is counter to a decision I've already made. I can honestly say that an internet ad has never motivated me to purchase an item, and to my knowledge has never helped point me towards an eventual decision. I know how much companies pay for such services, and I see it as a wasted expense that is passed on to me.

As for personal privacy, I liken putting personal info on the internet to putting it on billboards in your front yard. If you don't want everyone to read about it, don't post it  Perhaps I'm a bit of a Luddite, but I have experienced no, and foresee no, benefit from Facebook and the like. Certainly nothing that would offset the loss of personal privacy. You guys are good fun, and I don't post anything here I'd be upset about anyone else reading. I also try to only post when I have something additive or humorous to contribute.

Has the Supreme Court ruled on whether you have a reasonable expectation of privacy on the internet?


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 20, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Who knows, maybe Julian Assange or Edward Snowden could play a roll....
> 
> The reality is that so many people just don't if a bunch of their personal information (bank account #'s, credit card #'s, and probably their Facebook password  excluded) is out there for those that want to search a bit.  We've gone through a paradym shift where we used to value and work hard to assure our privacy (and some still do), but more and more people either willingly give up their private information or at least don't actively protect it, and are fine with that.
> 
> Maybe the full transition from unique individuals to "generic data files" isn't complete yet, but I'd say that it's well on it's way.  That could have some good issues, but assuredly has some bad issues too, as not all of that data, some of which could be used in a negative way at times against others, will remain innocently by the wayside



Kind of like the Truman show in reverse


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 21, 2014)

marcski said:


> Just take note of who is making this a political :flame:war as TB feared.



*Political Posts:* Political posts are not allowed. Any political  topic that is started will be immediately deleted. Any thread that  degenerates into a political debate will result in either the political  posts within the thread being deleted, or if all other points regarding  the initial topic have been made, the thread may be locked. The  administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any  topic containing a political post at any time.

**Updated June 15, 2011 - *Please contact me if you have any questions or comments on our policies!* -Nick **


----------



## marcski (Jun 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *Political Posts:* Political posts are not allowed. Any political  topic that is started will be immediately deleted. Any thread that  degenerates into a political debate will result in either the political  posts within the thread being deleted, or if all other points regarding  the initial topic have been made, the thread may be locked. The  administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any  topic containing a political post at any time.
> 
> **Updated June 15, 2011 - *Please contact me if you have any questions or comments on our policies!* -Nick **



Quote what you like, but with regard to political posts it's like the Supreme Court said of pornography:  It's hard to define but I know it when I see it.


----------



## dlague (Jun 21, 2014)

I do not see this thread getting too political - it is not about global warming!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2014)

or Mad River Glen and snowboarding


----------



## jimk (Jun 22, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I've always used the internet under the assumption that someone could be monitoring my activity.  So, as far as online goes, I never thought there was much privacy anyway.



I agree with above, in fact I click to affirm the assumption every time I log on to a computer at work.  Have you guys seen this mind reader video about personal info that can be easily farmed from social media usage?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F7pYHN9iC9I#!
Don't mention Snowden.  It makes me furious when the media describes him as a whistle blower instead of a traitor.  He's a rat in my book.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2014)

jimk said:


> Don't mention Snowden. It makes me furious when the media describes him as a whistle blower instead of a traitor. He's a rat in my book.



While I agree with the "not a whistleblower" element, I can't quite get there on the rat/traitor part. He has certainly caused a significant amount of annoyance and inconvenience for governments around the world, but I'm not sure he's done anything that significantly impairs the cause of freedom or endangers American lives. Most governments are annoyed because they've had to publicly acknowledge and react to something they have known about, whether overtly or not, for some time. 

Is Snowden a patriot or a hero? I doubt it. A whistleblower trying to right a wrong as he saw it? Maybe. A traitor? I don't think so. If he had supplied the data to Iran, Al Qaeda, North Korea, or the like, then maybe I could get on board with the traitor call. I guess it comes down to a question of intent- he wasn't actively working against America, but was, it appears, trying to help Americans. Misguided, perhaps, but I would say no malicious intent there.


----------



## darent (Jun 28, 2014)

the government has been tracking you for years, what bothers me is the private sector ability these days!!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 28, 2014)

darent said:


> the government has been tracking you for years, what bothers me is the private sector ability these days!!



I'd rather have the private sector tracking me than the Gov.  The private sector's goal is selling me something that I want.  The government's goal is taxing or fining me for it.


----------

